# Lost Brother



## Collins (Nov 10, 2007)

Looking for any information on my Brother Martin Oliver Collins (3rd Officer)lost overboard from the MV Athelregent on her maiden vovage from Japan may 1965/6.
would appreciate information like last port of call photos or any morsel of information on him. Tom Collins


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Tom, I am so very sorry to see that sad and unfortunate tale of your brother Martin - I do hope that by joining SN, you will find some answers and comment and it may go some small way to helping you. I wish every good wish in this research. Take care.
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

I wish you all the best in your quest. there is a wealth if knowledge on this site. You may even bump into some of his old shipmates on here.


----------



## Binnacle (Jul 22, 2005)

Tom, suggest you also post this query to Marcantile Marine at http://www.mercantilemarine.org/ 
Click on People Search (Looking for a lost relative in the MN) I have found there are a few knowlegeable people there who have the expertise, and the will, to point you to the correct national archive files. Good Luck in your sad task.


----------



## Collins (Nov 10, 2007)

Tonga said:


> Tom, I am so very sorry to see that sad and unfortunate tale of your brother Martin - I do hope that by joining SN, you will find some answers and comment and it may go some small way to helping you. I wish every good wish in this research. Take care.
> (Thumb)
> Mark


TO Binnacle Billyboy and Tonga
Many thanks for your kind words which I can assure you are an inspiration for me to carry on searching. It is the first time I have had a reply. 
Tom


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

So very sorry for you ...
I will add your request to my page on Athelregent.
It may catch someone's eye. Best Wishes to you, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

By the way .. send me your email address in a private message
and I will place it on the page as a gif file, so it cannot be harvested.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

*Athelregent 1965*

A picture of her, for you, from my collection.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Nice one Raymond, well done Sir. (Thumb)


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire; I hope you will enjoy the site.

I wish you well in your search of information about your brother.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Well now, Tom, In the National Archives there are the records for
Collins MO (the only one) Reference BT 372/2351/26. Within the
package should be an identity photograph.
R742061 COLLINS M O 05/07/1944 LIMERICK REPUBLIC OF IRELAND 
I hope this is what you are looking for; 
But there are many other M Collins.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

So, from your PM, this is your brother, so very glad to have been of help.
I am going to Kew early next year if you would like me to do the searches
for you ... when I was seriously ill, I had some excellent and kind help
from a member of SN .. I am only too willing to hand on the favour.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------

